# Beef Brisket Cook with Early Pictures



## Bruce B (Aug 21, 2005)

Doing my first full packer cut brisket...ever. Put this one on at 9:45pm last night, using Kamado Coconut Charcoal, 3 chunks of Pecan and 3 chunks of Cherry. Meat was rubbed with Worsty Sauce and Texas BBQ Rub Brisket Blend. NU-701 remotes keeping me informed.

Here are some early pictures:

http://community.webshots.com/album/428617828FlZceD


----------



## Shawn White (Aug 21, 2005)

boy that looks good =P~ how was it ?


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 21, 2005)

I don't know yet it's only 12:24 am, it's not quite done. It's only been on for about 3 hours, it's got a ways to go. I'll let you know though...it smells goooood.


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 21, 2005)

I dunno. It looks raw to me........


----------



## Shawn White (Aug 21, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> I don't know yet it's only 12:24 am, it's not quite done. It's only been on for about 3 hours, it's got a ways to go. I'll let you know though...it smells goooood.


I see your post at 10pm and ya said ... 'put on at 9:45pm last night' ... so I thought you put it on last night .... anyway .... I still think it looks good


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 21, 2005)

Looking good Bruce. What time are you hoping that its done by?


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 21, 2005)

Morning report. 

Went to sleep about 2:30 this morning and woke up at 7am, WSM just hummin along at 224, meat was at 159.

Will be foiling when it hits 170-175 then back on to 190. More pics at the 170 mark.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 21, 2005)

Sorry Bruce, Stupid question, If you take it to 170 why wrap? You only have 20 more to go. What do you think will happen if you don't foil it? I'm not being a wise guy, I'd like to know your reasoning. Thanks.


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 21, 2005)

You know what Pigs, I don't know, I was just following some advice I have gotten from several other folks and that was my plan, I don't suppose nothing bad would happen if I didn't foil it. Still working on my first cup of coffee, nuff of the hard questions. Seriously, I thought the foil would help with the tenderness issue, perhaps I'm wrong.

I take it you're not a foiler.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 21, 2005)

I have done it both ways with no real difference...except a lot of juice in the foil...Looks like a good start Bruce! =D>


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 21, 2005)

I can see foiling if you use no water pan and the temp is a little too high. Maybe. Guess I'll foil one to see for myself. Thanks to all for your input. I'm sure it makes a difference if its a whole packer, Or a flat. I like burnt ends though, That's got a lot to do with it too.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 21, 2005)

Yup............all comes down to personal taste!


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 21, 2005)

Flat is foiled and wrapped and resting in the cooler. The point is chopped, lightly sauced and backl on the cooker. It sure tasted good.

more pics posted at original link above.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 21, 2005)

Looking good Bruce, looking good!


----------



## The Missing Link (Aug 21, 2005)

looking good bruce. =D>


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 22, 2005)

Did you toss the burnt ends in BBQ Sauce...hey, did i give you my recipe?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 22, 2005)

Awesome looking slab o beef there Bruce!  =D>


----------



## Finney (Aug 22, 2005)

Damn, that did look good.


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks guys, and as a matter of fact I am sitting here right now working on my second brisket sandwich with Billy Bones BBQ sauce. It turned out really well. Couple things I don't understand; hardly any smoke ring, don't know why. When slicing it tended to fall apart at the ends. Held up great for the whole slice except the end.

Smoke flavor was great, brisket flavor, (not pot roast) was great. Probably on a scale of 1-10....a high 7.

Burnt ends were fantastic.


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 22, 2005)

You know Bryan, I'm sure it does and I had every intention of having chipotle mayo on my brisket sandwiches. That is until I went to the refrig yesterday to                 get my chipotle peppers en adobo sauce which I had secreted in a small tupperware container and lo and behold they are nowhere to be found.

So I question the little woman if she threw my chipotle peppers away, to which she replied, "Yeah, I thought they were old." They had been in ther about a week I guess.

Guess your definition of old has alot to do with this. #-o  #-o


----------



## Finney (Aug 22, 2005)

That's why I live in a whole different state than my wife.  8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 23, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> That's why I live in a whole different state than my wife.  8-[



I'd like to hear her side of the story!


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 24, 2005)

Myself and JerryN from TVWB and a guy named bbqBob split a pallet about a year ago. I have found that it burns longer and with less ash then Kingsford or any lump I've used. I have not found that it burns hotter, you can control your temps with it just like with anything else. It has an intersting flavor when firing up but nothing that I can detect on the meat.

I give it a 8 on a 1-10 scale. The only downsides are price and availability. I only use it now for long overnight cooks. Longest burn on one full charcoal chamber on a WSM was 23 hours, and I probably could have gotten another 2 or 3 from it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2005)

Ah yes, BBQBob. Gives you all the credit you deserve!  :razz:  Have a conversation with him lately?


----------

